# Corning glass museum eyecandy....



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

Laur and I took a roadtrip for Valentines Day,....All I can say is,...the place is overwhelming (in a good way)...I'll let the pictures speak for themselves....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                  Joe

 P.S. I left a lot of pics out....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2010)

[8D] here we go !! [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

oops!...here's the right one...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

flasks beyond belief!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

* some figurals....(we dug a cigar just like that one)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Joe will be back to posting in a few.  There is a show on our public tv right now.  i don't know if it's PBS or only on the PA channel, but thought I'd let you know.  The show is on a book by James Flannery called "The Glass House Boys of Pittsburgh".  If you can't see the show, you might want to check out the book.  I know I'll be putting it on my wish list.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Great way to spend a day---------Fantastic glass and pictures[]---Thank's for the tour!!!.-----------------Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

There was a lot of modern glass.  I agree that the displays left something to be desired, with bottles crammed in the back that were impossible to get a good look at.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

I was there many years ago on two occassions before I ever graduated high school or even had the bottle sickness.  The museum is less than two hours away.  Thanks for reminding me.  I will try to get there before the ground thaws here.

 Let's see the rest of the pics, Charlie's probably drooling waiting...

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Okay,....You learn something new each day (if you're lucky) ...From watching the glasshouse boys show, It was stated that the union, the glass industry and the parents of the boys (whom needed the income) resisted the Owens bottle machine much later than other locales....It was said that the union even came up with the quarter of a million dollar licensing fee, so as to "sit on" the owens machine and keep it out of Pittsburgh..Does this mean that hand finished bottles prevailed in Pittsburgh up into the 1900's?, quite simply....yes.                                                                    Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

On w/ the show...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Sorry this one's a touch blurry....must have flinched....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*Scale model of glass blowing operation...(amazing)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 I liked that guy.  He seemed pretty friendly.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

* Amazing "Tippecanoe" bottle discussed in an earlier thread by earlyglass and Steve Sewell.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

*30" glass bullseye in period window.....(reflection made it hard to photograph)....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

* Amazing wall size stained glass exhibit...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

More from Tiffany (One of my fave non-bottle related exhibits)..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Here's the upper panel....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Lower part of panel....(beautiful!)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

* One for Guntherhess.....Salts....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

That's all folks...I hope you enjoyed the show~
 Laur has a video from the Owens machine display that's pretty cool,...She'll post it up later.. Thanks for sharing this with us.....[]                                       Joe


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Thanks for sharing Joe.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tour. Great photos.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 14, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Another good way to beat the winter blues.  Also go back in the summer sometime.  The area is great with Corning, hiking in Watkin's Glen, finger lakes, wineries and huge waterfalls.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 15, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Great show ,amazing collection ,thanks for great post .That scale model glass blowing operation is awesome .Wish i would have seen the TV program ,i collect GBBA  Union Bottles ,but thanks for info on  content .Great pictures too !


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 15, 2010)

*RE: Corning glass museum eyecandy.... BONUS SHOW ON GLASS ON TV*

Very nice pics. I try to go to their once a year. Looks like you missed the blue columbian eagle though, very impressive bottle. It was in a werid spot if I recall correctly

 digger ry


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the great tour Joe. I have never been lucky enough to make it up there but would love to. Can you or anyone identify the yellow green beaded edge flask in the upper right. It looks like a real show stopper, it's a crime to not have it displayed where it cannot be veiwed, in the same case that has some common aqua flasks in the front row.



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> *


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 15, 2010)

As memory serves it's a GII-16 Doug and a dandy at that.  Sadly, Corning does not do a terribly good job of displaying the McKearin Collection but it's still a great place to visit.  Looking at a one of a kind flask THROUGH an aqua Washington-Taylor and a common calabash can be annoying but it's still wildly enjoyable.  For some reason folks always look strangley at Holly and I as we crawl along the floor looking at the lower rows or the bases of the flasks.  I wonder why that might be?


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that I say it's a GII-16 I'm no longer certain.  I thought it was a perspective issue that makes it look taller than the pint in front of it but it now appears to have embossing along the medial ridge and it sure looks more and more like a pint than a half-pint.  Hmmm....  Now you see why you need to go there and see the collection in person AS WELL AS continue to write in requests that the collection be reorganized.  (Something I have done along with others but more folks need to make this point...)


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 15, 2010)

Based upon what else I see on that shelf... I would say it is a Group I flask... possibly a GI-65?

 Mike


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 15, 2010)

They are only "loosely" organized by McKearin numbers but yes, you are correct Mike, that would be the group of flasks we should be considering...


----------



## digdug (Feb 15, 2010)

If you want to read 30 pages of the book Joe mentioned 'The Glass House Boys of Pittsburg', check out this link.
http://www.upress.pitt.edu/htmlSourceFiles/pdfs/9780822943778exr.pdf
 I also heard the Corning Museum had a GREAT library with a ton of books about bottles, glass making, etc. I would love to go and do some serious research there!  Did you see the library?


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: kungfufighter
> 
> As memory serves it's a GII-16 Doug and a dandy at that.  Sadly, Corning does not do a terribly good job of displaying the McKearin Collection but it's still a great place to visit.  Looking at a one of a kind flask THROUGH an aqua Washington-Taylor and a common calabash can be annoying but it's still wildly enjoyable.  For some reason folks always look strangley at Holly and I as we crawl along the floor looking at the lower rows or the bases of the flasks.  I wonder why that might be?


 

        Your correct and I would love to see the collection, regardless. Realizing the same flask is in one of Joe's other pics I think Mike's assumption that it is one of the beaded edge Jackson flasks is dead on. Looking from the other angle I see you have to look through a common wash-taylor and then through a GII-62( another crime ) to see it. I appreciate the fact that these items are preserved and displayed but many are truly National treasures and should be treated as such. I will follow your lead and send a positive letter to the museum. I remember reading an article by Ralph Finch a few years ago about this but without pictures it didn't have much meaning.Thanks again for sharing your experience with us Joe.


----------



## potstone (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't believe that I have never been to corning. It's a trip
 that I have been wanting to take for a long time. Anyway, thanks
 for the tour. I'm sure there is some spectacular glass to see,
 especially from the Mckearin collection.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't believe I have not already said it but I should add a very sincere "thank you" to Joe and Laur for sharing pics.  Your efforts are most appreciated!!!!


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that my head is on a bit straighter (note to self - get the flu shot next year) I am fairly confident that the flask in question is a GI-68 Jackson-Flowers, one of my favorite Pittsburgh molds.  Of course ANY beaded Jackson flask in color is a phenomenal object so in the end, it's a treat to see any of 'em[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

Jeff,..You're most welcome...Thanks everyone for the appreciative comments...., Digdug...We did not make it to the library, there was just so much to see, that a second trip is warranted. I'm not one to fault find too often, but I will agree that whomever arranged the flasks did not posses any logic that I can fathom, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But in spite of that, it was truely awe inspiring to see all that rare and important glass! I did quite a bit of crawling around on the floor as well,...[] I'll post up a few more pics,...In some of these, the awful arrangement can be better seen.                                                      Still and all,..good....Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

* Biggest case gin I've ever seen!...at least a gallon.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

This would put any chemistry set that I had growing up, to shame....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe and Laur, thank you for the show!! I gotta drag my butt up there one day.. and when nobody's looking, I'll bring order to that flask collection, and take one as commission.. the lightning stopper on the Booz was a weird-out!! [>:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

One last aside here,....Credit and thanks where it's due! Thank you to Steve Sewell-bottleman who sparked the idea for this roadtrip!...Little did I know earlier in the weekend, that I'd be viewing that Tippecano/Northbend bottle in person that I was asking Steve and Mike about in a different thread! Thank you
                                                                                              Joe


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice job Joe and Laur,great pictures tons of historic glass.
 You dont remember seeing this bottle there this is the only one known of this Booz variant.
 The bottle was in their collection 4 years ago when I was there.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 The Coffin and Hay flask in color is very nice but the aqua example can be found at any show and they are obscuring the far more important GII-57 and GII-58 flasks.  I officially have my dander up again.  The collection needs to be rearranged, period.  Any help other forum members could provide (with well intentioned notes and/or suggestions) would be much appreciated.  My thanks in advance for your efforts!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> Nice job Joe and Laur,great pictures tons of historic glass.
> You dont remember seeing this bottle there this is the only one known of this Booz variant.
> The bottle was in their collection 4 years ago when I was there.


 
 Steve,....Did not see it nor even know that it existed![] I was going to add that it probably would have been in with the other booz bottles, but I'm not so certain...Anyhow it's very cool and rare!...I'd be happy with a blown aqua Warners someday....(My budgets version of the aqua Booz!)[]    Tanks again everyone.... Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: kungfufighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Jeff,...Could we do some sort of cybermailing, from or through the forum,....After all,..this is the premier bottle forum, and with such a powerful userbase we might get some results!.....Just a thought[]....Joe


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe I forgot about this one,it is also one of the top 5 American made bottles and one of our oldest.
 Richard Wistar had this bottle made for himself.There are two other RW bottles like this but they are diffrent
 in color and size.They also are extremely rare but they are in the Dupont museum in Greenville Delaware.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 15, 2010)

That is one ultra-amazing bottle,...beautiful color too......I'm out of my comfort zone here,....but what era(s) are we talking?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... late 1700's,....early 1800's? I suppose if I did my homework, and refreshed my history dates I could give it a closer guess....earlier yet?....[&:]   Thank you for the ongoing interesting info!                                      Joe


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe, Richard inherited the Wistarbugh glass works from his father Caspar in 1752.
 The bottle was probably made between 1752 and 1782 when the works closed.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, Joe for posting all those pictures.  It's so danged aggravating that they won't spend a little time to better orchestrate and tastefully display those flasks.  It's not that difficult to do if I can do it.  But honestly, when I look at stuff like that, my stomach literally knots up, just like the first time I laid eyes on my wife 30 years ago.  So Mike, it was a compliment of the highest sort when I said you should rename yourself "The Nauseator" because those pictures of your medicines have the same effect!


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 16, 2010)

I know Jim! I appreciate your compliments. I love to show off this stuff just as much as I love to look at them (almost on a daily basis). It REALLY amazes me to have this kind of glass in my collection because I really never expected to see some of these things in my lifetime. So, I share what I can with other glass junkies!

 I like my Howards, however, there is one out there that really makes me "nauseous"!

 Joe, I would like to add my appreciation as well for your visual tour of Corning. I am scheduling a tour this Spring! Did you have some personal favorites? 

 Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 16, 2010)

Sandchip, I agree.  There were some great bottles and I really wanted to get a better look at them.  They should have some free standing displays so you can see the backs of them as well.  There was one cabinet that had two large jars crammed with dolls, pencils and odds and ends.  I couldn't tell what all was in there!  Anyone know??  I would have like to have gotten a better look at some of the labels too.  I'm not complaining, well I guess I am, but there are a lot of things they could do to make their displays better and it would not take much effort.  The ancient Roman glass, etc. and all of the newer glass were displayed much more effectively.

 Mike, Red, anyone else visiting Corning, let us know when you go and you can come visit and dig with us.  We're not far from the museum.  That would be a real treat.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2010)

Mike,....I just noticed your question.... I loved seeing all these rare and classic flasks and bottles, and I really liked all the 'heavy hitters' but I have a question for you as well concerning one of these flasks.....I'm pretty sure that the blue flask in this pic was from the Lockport glass works,...Just for that fact I really liked it ,could you confirm that it was a Lockport bottle? (I have a thing for Lockport glass, and Merchant's bottles...It's kind of our version of Stoddard)....My other favorite out of these pics was the vertical ribbed olive/citron colored Louisville Glass Works flask, Followed by the Ravenna Glass Works flask...  Thanks for asking,.... Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2010)

This one just grabbed me....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2010)

*


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe,

 That is a GI-60 in blue... very pretty flask and certainly Lockport, as it is embossed with the glasshouse name. Jeff and I were recently having a conversation about the fact that so many Washington / Taylor flasks (which had always been attributed to Dyottville) are probably in fact Lockport. They are often found in NY state, Canada, etc and come in a range of colors very typical of the Lockport factory output.

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is what I mean... pretty little Lockport yellow green!

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 16, 2010)

other side...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2010)

Mike,...do you think that follows true of other local semi-rare bottles?...There are a lot of quite beautiful Buffalo NY bottles (bitters),...etc. that certainly look like lockport glass to me, and it only makes sense since they're neighbors...      http://www.bottlebooks.com/buffalobottles/early_buffalo_medicine_bottles2.htm
 The pics on this link page don't illustrate my point exactly color-wise,....but alot of early Buffalo bottles (and shards) that I've dug seem to validate this....                         Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> Here is what I mean... pretty little Lockport yellow green!
> 
> Mike


 
 It certainly looks like Lockport glass!....(very nice flask),....It seems likely....                                                                             Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 16, 2010)

Even this Coleman's Bitters looks Lockport to me, but I'm not sure if that's a possiblity or not .....[]                                        Joe


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 17, 2010)

Joe,

 There was an abundance of medicine bottles produced at Lockport and Lancaster, and I am sure some of the Buffalo bottles were some of them. Along with the close proximity, most of the early colored or aqua medicines that I saw on that page were 1840s and 50s, so that coincides perfectly with these glasshouses. As far as particular examples, case by case basis. Mark Yates and a few other guys could help in that area. Some of the earliest of the NY bottles (1820s,30s) would have been produced at the Mt. Vernon factory... such as the E.Horton (pictured in another post), Brinkerhoffs, some Moffats, Gibbs Bone Liniment, Spooners Hygian Tonic, Beekman's Pulmonic Syrup, etc. Most of these earlier bottles are found in deeper olives and amber, however, most of the later Lockport and Lancaster bottles are much brighter, lighter colors. 

 Mike


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 17, 2010)

In addition to the bitters and medicines and number of flasks were produced at Lockport and Lancaster, including the GI-47, 48, 60 and 61 as well as a number of the Cornucopia-Urn flasks.  Just from the top of my head the Napoleon's Bitters, the John Root's Bitters, the William Allen's Congress Bitters, Lorimer's Juniper Tar Bitters, Loveridge's Wahoo and likely others (Johnson's Calisaya, Jacob Pinkerton's Romaine's Crimean, Jerom's National) are Lockport/Lancaster products.  There's an early Glass Works catalog (the Roger Sweetland Collection) that pictures quite a few of the bottles made in the area.

 And, as Mike noted, we have a strong suspicion that SOME of the Washington-Taylor flasks that are generically attributed to Dyottville were also made in Lockport/Lancaster.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you Mike and Jeff!....Really interesting and pertinent (for our area) info,....Thanks for some very solid information from you guys, who's opinions and knowledge are first rate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I've always loved the look of the John Roots bitters.) The very first really cool local Lockport bottle that hooked me was a super clean "Oak Orchard Acid Springs" bottle....I have an old digging buddy that lives adjacent to Lockport and may have another pontil dump lined up for us come Springtime...His father was head of the Lockport historical society for years  and hooked us up with some antique maps, old mill sites, etc...                                                                                   Joe


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe,

 I don't know if you have an interest... but I posted a REAL NICE GI-47 Quart Washington flask on my website. It looks like a lighter version of the typical Lockport green. There is a little yellow in there. Very pretty bottle!   www.bottleshow.com 

 Mike


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Joe, I guess I should chip in my 2 cents. Being from Upstate NY (near Syracuse) I LOVE Lockport and other NY glass. In my opinion, the beauty of the NY glass kicks New Englands butt (sorry Mike & Jeff) Since I live closer to Vernon and can't afford to collect everything, I try to focus my attention there lately although it really limits my choices. For some reason, it seems to me that the Lockport and Lancaster bottles traveled west not east down the Erie canal, as I rarely dig them here. There has been a lot of research on the bottles from Lockport/Lancaster by bottle pioneers like Alan Spear, who actually dug the site back in the 70s. I don't know if you are a member of the Buffalo bottle club, but some members could help and  there is a lot more info out there than what has been published. I have been trying to attribute medicines to Mt Vernon based on date of manufacture, color, form etc. and using www.fultonhistory.com They have scanned old NY newspapers going back to the early 1800s. There are tons of old ads and you can look up rare and obscure medicines, etc. to see where they were from. By the way, one of the bottles on Digger ODells Buffalo page is Parkers Pulmonary Balm. This is actually a Fayetteville, NY bottle almost surely blown at Mt Vernon. It predates Lockport and I found an ad on that website. You have to be careful not to use color only to try to attribute bottles to a particular glasshouse. I think that Coleman's Bitters is actually a Southern bottle, probably not blown at Lockport. By the way, yesterday I listed a bunch of Lockport bottles on eBay. It would be cool to get together sometime to dig or talk bottles. I work in Corning from time to time, or you could come to the Syracuse Bottle show March 28.
 Mark Yates


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 24, 2010)

Not sure where Syracuse is in relation to us.  We're in SW NY.  That would be a fun bottle show to go to if we can't get to the Baltimore one.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 24, 2010)

Our bottle show is just north of Syracuse in Brewerton here's a link to the new (not really informative) club website 
 http://esbca.weebly.com/  Syracuse is where rt81 meets the Thruway about 2hrs east of Rochester.

 Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2010)

Mike (and Mark),....Thanks for the kind offer on the flask, and all the interesting info....I just noticed these recent posts tonight....Mark, I'd love to get together and dig and/or talk bottles, and both your links are added to my favorites,.... Thanks,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Joe


----------

